# Lagoon water level



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Anyone know why the water is so high in the IRL and ML? This time of year it should be on the low side and crystal clear. Still looks like pea soup and it's super high. The pea soup part I'm guessing is still algae since it hasnt really been cold at all. I drive over the St. John's on a regular basis and its low which is reflective of the limited rain we have had.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

It has rained fairly frequently this past week in south brevard, maybe more cool weather will follow


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The water has been super high for a while. Not something a few rainy days would cause.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

el9surf said:


> The water has been super high for a while. Not something a few rainy days would cause.


Back in October the Atlantic waters were covering the road to Tybee Island in Georgia and almost covering the dock at Bahai Honda,. The water was up in the parking lot at Crandon Park at Key Biscayne in September. Not sure where its been lately, but I wondered the same thing back then. (Hurricane Joaquin had been long gone.)

Now I find this article from August that would explain my personal observations.
http://time.com/4012341/nasa-sea-level-3-inches-higher/


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Update 
Went out yesterday for a quick afternoon trip at riverbreeze. The water was back to being crystal clear and the water level was very low. Also saw about a dozen fish to cast at. 

Now for the discouraging part. Many of my normal flats that were covered with grass last year were nothing more than barren sand bars covered in brown muck. Hoping it's not like this everywhere.


----------

